# Cheap meals for the austerity times we live in



## Guest105 (16 Nov 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15760897

Did anybody ever try a toast sandwich?


----------



## Pique318 (17 Nov 2011)

cashier said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-15760897
> 
> Did anybody ever try a toast sandwich?



Nope, but a Tayto Cheese 'n' Onion sandwich is one of lifes great delicacies.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Nov 2011)

How about a Rich Tea biscuit sandwich with just a bit of butter.......?


----------



## Marion (17 Nov 2011)

That sounds nice Lex. But some home-made raspberry jam on top would be the biz.  

As a child I remember visiting a school friend's home at tea time and they had something similar for their tea/dinner but it was with marietta biscuits.  

I was so jealous at the time. We would never have had anything so delicious for our tea/dinner!

Marion


----------



## Deiseblue (17 Nov 2011)

The blaa filled with red lead ( also known as Ballybeg ham ) is your only man all washed down with a bottle of big brother - cheap & nutritious.

No need to translate , I presume ?


----------



## thedaras (17 Nov 2011)

I know what blaa is,but big brother??Im lost,please translate..


----------



## flossie (18 Nov 2011)

My mum was brought up on sugar sandwiches, bread and dripping etc. 

I must say I do like a banana sandwich.....top brown bread with mashed banana that has a handful of salted crisps mashed in. Yum!


----------



## Deiseblue (18 Nov 2011)

thedaras said:


> I know what blaa is,but big brother??Im lost,please translate..



A large bottle of red lemonade.


----------



## horusd (18 Nov 2011)

flossie said:


> My mum was brought up on sugar sandwiches, bread and dripping etc.
> 
> I must say I do like a banana sandwich.....top brown bread with mashed banana that has a handful of salted crisps mashed in. Yum!



Banana's and crisps -yuk!


----------



## Mpsox (18 Nov 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> A large bottle of red lemonade.


 
better known as Tanora across the county bounds

Tanora and a Tayto sandwich ........


----------



## Deiseblue (18 Nov 2011)

Mpsox said:


> better known as Tanora across the county bounds
> 
> Tanora and a Tayto sandwich ........



I may have mentioned It before but here goes again !

I was in Cefalu for the 1990 World Cup & I'll always remember a Cork guy ordering a Tanora from a very bemused barman in a beach bar.


----------



## flossie (18 Nov 2011)

horusd said:


> Banana's and crisps -yuk!


 
I know, it's strange, but good! Think the salt compliments the sweetness of the banana, as well as textures. Just make sure they are plain salted crisps, not Tayto's finest!


----------



## Mpsox (18 Nov 2011)

Deiseblue said:


> I may have mentioned It before but here goes again !
> 
> I was in Cefalu for the 1990 World Cup & I'll always remember a Cork guy ordering a Tanora from a very bemused barman in a beach bar.


 
When I moved to London it was easy to identify new people from home, they'd go to the bar and ask for a vodka/bacardi and red and be a bit baffled when they got a vodka and a glass of wine


----------



## Guest105 (18 Nov 2011)

Pique318 said:


> Nope, but a Tayto Cheese 'n' Onion sandwich is one of lifes great delicacies.


 

add some sliced apple and it taste better again also try chip sandwiches with lashes of ketchup, delicious if you feeling very hungry.


----------



## becky (18 Nov 2011)

Mpsox said:


> better known as Tanora across the county bounds
> 
> Tanora and a Tayto sandwich ........



Only heard about Tanora in the last week.  is it the same as TK.


----------



## Marion (18 Nov 2011)

> When I moved to London it was easy to identify new people from home, they'd go to the bar and ask for a vodka/bacardi and red and be a bit baffled when they got a vodka and a glass of wine



As a student I worked in a bar in London and i made a similar classic mistake.

Somebody asked me for a vodkar n a biholemen.

So I handed him a vodka and a bottle of something similar to bitter lemon instead of a slice of lemon in his vodkar.

I still got a tip! 

Marion


----------

